# new to the game



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2010)

live in dayton ohio looking for american pitbull terrier dog shows to attend will travel some let know if u can help me find some shows thx


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:welcome: good to have you. I live in CA so I can't be much help but there is a section for shows and events  Try checking there they might have one close to you


----------

